# CLT V2 Already?! Plume Veil killer?



## Mike

Looks even more awesome than the first! I'm trying to jump in on a group buy for one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

that looks stunning.. and idea on price tag and if it can be made to be bf


----------



## andro

I think anything can be made bf . 
Price will be interesting to know


----------



## Mike

Currently it can be preordered on the bay (couldn't find it anywhere else yet) for $50.

I expect the GB to be around $30 though.


----------



## Al3x

This thing looks great, gotta have this


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

WOW. This is definitely a need for me. [HASHTAG]#RDAddict[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

I want that drip tip in pink/purple and black


----------



## Mike

When I get one, I'll swap you for a different one


----------



## Mike

Group buy here

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/clt-v2.5009/#post-111134


----------



## MarkK

I dont like the design of the top of the positive post


----------



## Mike

Why not @MarkK? To me it looks similar to the PV or original CLT or Helios?


----------



## MarkK

I dont like the T shape to it?? lol
I guess it might be easier for trapping the positive wires but I get reminded of those fasttech RDA's that have the skew holes  

That dripper looks at me and says "DERP"

lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

Lol. Currently the most popular and supposedly best RDA, the Plume Veil has them as well. Easier to build and position your coils, so the "weirdness" in looks is made up for by functionality

I think it looks great, except the weird retardedly big drip tip. At this rate, soon it'll be bong style drip tips that go all the way around your mouth hahahaha


----------



## MarkK

This one is not for me 
In 2 weeks there will be another one that has even more function then this one and in another 2 weeks after that china will clone it lol...

Sorry I think I am just stirring the pot here a little

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

im not a fan of those big drip dips. quit like the look of it. the positive T doesnt appeal to me either but once its coiled wicked and closed up whose gna see that. its on my list for sure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike

Just how a Reo isn't for me 

I do quite agree with you though. There's always a new latest and great. And honestly that's why I've been eyeing out the CLT for a couple months now. It steals features from the current trending attys and shoves em all together. I see this as being a suitable upgrade from my Tobh and pretty much any dripper other than the PV.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

MarkK said:


> This one is not for me
> In 2 weeks there will be another one that has even more function then this one and in another 2 weeks after that china will clone it lol...
> 
> Sorry I think I am just stirring the pot here a little


LOL i fully agree. where all see something new. we all jump on it and in two weeks we sell it to get the next latest and greatest
all part of the game i guess


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

I just have an addiction to collecting drippers... I need them ALL!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

_/Cough cough. _Then just join the group buy  I'm sure this one counts for like one and a half anyway!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

this months budget is already shot unfortunately..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike

@Marzuq was saying that to @Nimbus_Cloud hey

If you really want one, inbox me as I might be able to cover for you until next month (once they've arrived). It'd be worth it for me to save on the overall cost. No retailers brought the Clt V1 in, so I'm assuming the V2 won't make it this side either..


----------



## Marzuq

@Mike thats super generous bro and very much appreciated but i prefer having cash in my hand before i agree to a purchase.
hopefully someone buys one and sells it 'two week policy'


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

It may be here soon


----------



## Mike

V1 or V2? Competitive pricing?


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

Mike said:


> V1 or V2? Competitive pricing?


V2. We looking into getting some in soon but unsure of pricing at the moment. Sorry man, Not sure how much I can say here without it being punting etc...


----------



## Marzuq

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> V2. We looking into getting some in soon but unsure of pricing at the moment. Sorry man, Not sure how much I can say here without it being punting etc...


keep us posted in that case... once price and eta confirmed

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

Marzuq said:


> keep us posted in that case... once price and eta confirmed


Of course  Hopefully will work out easier and at a similar cost to the group buy.


----------



## Mike

Yea, there seems to be little interest, so it'd probably end up cheaper. Just hope you guys are able to bring it in at a competitive price. Would you mind dropping me a pm once you've got a rough indication of pricing?


----------



## Marzuq

i


Mike said:


> Yea, there seems to be little interest, so it'd probably end up cheaper. Just hope you guys are able to bring it in at a competitive price. Would you mind dropping me a pm once you've got a rough indication of pricing?


 would appreciate that too thanks


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

No Problem guys. Will make sure you're the first to know about it because will only be bringing in a few as like you said, limited interest but we like like ti help where we can

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Mike

Managed to get a bit of a price drop on my side.. @Nimbus_Cloud, any ETA on your side?


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

Just waiting on news bud. Will keep you in the loop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x

Mods, please move this to the "Who's got Stock" thread so other suppliers can comment also


----------



## TylerD

Al3x said:


> Mods, please move this to the "Who's got Stock" thread so other suppliers can comment also


Done


----------



## Al3x

Thanx @TylerD

Currently have this on pre-order though there is no actual confirmed date that these will be ready for shipping approx. 12/09 if everything goes well, but as said no official date as yet


----------



## Mike

Sooo any updates?


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

They've made a few revisions to the original design to improve functionality so taking longer than expected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

Oh? Any details on that? Been following it for a while and haven't seen anything about that from the US retailers..


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

I'm not 100% certain on what they have done but I think it had to do with editing the airflow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

Just a heads up to all who were interested in these, They just landed and I think @Mike is officially the first to have his order in after weeks of anxiously waiting. https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/clt-v2-rda/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike

Yup, already paid   Feel like a kid near Christmas


----------

